# Farewell My Childhood Companion - Spottie



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry you have carried this burden for such a long time. But so glad you have found a way to let it go and feel better.

My daughters went to Catholic school also and were told by nuns that their baby sister who died two days after being born was not in Heaven since she was not baptized. My daughters came home in tears, devastated. I was so angry that these unthinking cruel idiots would say such a thing to children. I left the church and also told them what I thought of them. Plus it wasn't even accurate. Our daughter was baptized in the hospital. But I have totally the opposite beliefs.

Children and animals are the most likely of anyone to be in Heaven! They are pure and have only unconditional love. What kind of God would punish the innocent? Not mine!

Because animals have such pure souls, Spottie forgave you immediately. You just needed to forgive yourself. I too carried a burden like this. I had to give up my beloved german shepherd when I was a teenager because my parents wouldn't keep him till I was able to move out and care for him on my own. I never forgave myself till I realized that he forgave me and just like you, know I will see him again one day and we'll have a grand reunion with all our loved ones.
I'm so glad you have found peace with this. So is Spottie.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks Deb.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Here are some quotes from "smart" people about pets and heaven


If there is a heaven, it's certain our animals will be there. Their lives become so interwoven with our own, it would take more than an archangel to disentangle them. - Pam Brown 


You think dogs will not be in heaven? I tell you, they will be there long before any of us. - Robert Louis Stevenson 

If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went. - Unknown 

Many years ago when an adored dog died a great friend, a bishop, said to me, 'You must always remember that, as far as the Bible is concerned, God only threw the humans out of Paradise.' - Bruce Foyle 

spottie loved you as much as you loved him, he understood a long time ago that there are things called accidents... forgive yourself, for spottie's sake

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a tragic experience for anyone let alone a 10 year old. I'm so sorry you had to experience this.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Im sorry you had to carry this terrible experience with you for so long. Spottie will be funning free and happy at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so glad you got to write about this. These things tend to haunt us forever but airing them helps. RIP Spottie.

I too, went to Catholic schools. I was at a funeral luncheon this summer and there were too very old women at the table with us. Wanting to be respectful, DH and I struck up a conversation. Turns out (and I am smiling as I write this) one was the dread Sister Gloria from grade school. DH told her who I was and she crooked a finger at me and said "Oh you McGlynns were bad news".

I am 52 years old and finally over it. We giggled for the rest of the day, through tears from our friend's funeral. Hellions maybe, but bad news not. I could not WAIT to share the story with my brothers and sisters.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh wow. That's a really sad story. I have a similar one. When I was 12 my Golden died. We had literally grown up together, we got him when I was a year old. When he died I remember being at church (I also went to Catholic school) and talking about my dog being in heaven. When the priest told me that dogs don't go to heaven I was so upset. It still bothers me. Thank you so much for telling your story. It makes me feel better, strangely enough. There is a place for them and I will see Brutus at another time. Thank you and I'm sorry for the loss of Spottie-what a great dog he was!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Please do forgive yourself. Spottie never held his death against you. You'll see him again and have a joyous reunion. As for any religion that doesn't think babies or animals are in heaven....you wouldn't catch me darkening their doors, ever.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so glad you've come to a healing place to let that all out. It was time long ago to forgive yourself & I hope you've found peace. You'll meet again & in the meantime, remember the good times you had.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*GOD CARES ENOUGHT ABOUT ANIMALS, HIS CREATIONS, THAT HE KNOWS WHEN A SPARROW FAllS, SO THERE IS NO REASON TO THINK HE WOULD NOT HAVE THEM JOIN HIM....AND US IN HEAVEN.*

*ALL TO WELL I UNDERSTAND YOUR GUILT BECAUSE I WAS GUILT RIDDEN 5 YEARS AGO AT THIS TIME OVER THE DEATH OF MY PRECIOUS BOY, HUNTER, THE BEAUTIFUL BOY IN MY AVATAR. I HAD DECIDED TO SWITCH ALL 4 OF OUR DOGS FROM THE MONTHLY HEART WORM PILLS TO THE 6 MONTH INJECTION, PROHEART6. HUNTER WAS FIRST. IT CAUSED AUTOIMMUNE HEMOLYTIC ANEMIA AND WAS KILLING HIS LIVER. ....OR AS THE HISTOPATH REPORT FROM THE NECROPSY SAID, "DRUG INDUCED NECROSIS OF HE LIVER" HE WAS DIAGNOSED ON OCT 9, 2003, PUT IN ICU THAT DAY AND DIED OCT 16, 2003, STILL IN ICU. I HAD LEFT HIM AY 7:15 AND HE DIED AT 8:20. WHEN I LEFT THE HOSPITAL THAT NIGHT MY HEART KNEW HE WOULD LIVE THE NIGHT OUT AND I HAD DECIDED THAT IF HE WAS NO BETTER THE NEXT MORNING I WOULD LET HIM GO.*

*IT WAS ONLY AFTER HIS DEATH THAT I LEARNED TO USE A COMPUTER AT OUT TINY TOWN LIBRARY......AND FOUND THAT POISON HAD KILLED MANY DOGS AND LIVER DAMAGE AND AIHA WERE 2 OF THE LEADING DEATH CAUSING REACTIONS. MY BOY HAD THEWM BOTH. *

*OVER THE NEXT FEW MONTHS I LOCATED---OR WAS LOCATED---BY ABOUT 45 OTHERS WHOSE DOGS DEVELOPED AIHA AFTER GETTING PH6. AT THAT TIME ONLY 2 WERE STILL ALIVE. ONE, A BEAGLE, HAD HAD SEVERAL RELAPSES AND HIS OWNERS HAD ALREADY SPENT $15,000 KEEPING HIM ALIVE. SOME OF THE DRUGS ARE TERRIBLY EXPENSIVE.*

*I FELT SO GUILY BECAUSE I HAD KILLED MY BOY BY SWITCHING HIM FROM THE PILLS TO THE INJECTION. GUILT WAS ADDED ON THAT HE DIED WITH MY VET AND TECH---I THOUGHT I SHOULD HAVE SENT HIM TO THE BRIDGE THAT NIGHT WHILE THERE WITH HIM. AND I HAVE ONLY TOLD THIS TO A COUPLE OF OTHERS---I THOUGHT IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN BUCK, THE 8 YEAR OLD WHO HAD BEEN THE ONE TO GAT PROHEART AND DIE. HUNTER HAD JUST TURNED 4, BUCK WAS LOOKING AT 9. I WOULD LOOK AT BUCK AND FEEL SO BAD THAT I HAD THOUGHT THOSE THOUGHTS (WHICH WAS FLEETING, BUT THOUGHT ANYWAY.)*

*MY GULIT THAT I HAD KILLED HUNTER WAS SO SATRONG I HAD TROUBLE EATING AND SLEEPING AND I LOST 40 POUNDS IN 8 MONTHS TIME. IT ALSO BEEN SUGGESTED BY MORE THAN ONE THAT THE STRESS MAY BE WHAT CAUSED MY DIABETES,*

*BEFORE O CONTINUE, WE ALSO HAD HUNTER'S LITTERMATE KayCee. AT NIGHT SHE LIKED TO SLEEP NEAR MY FEET, BUT HUNTER HAD TO BE UO WHERE HE COULD SEE MY FACE. IF I ROLLED OVER, HE CROSSED OVER TO THE "FACE" SIDE. BUT HE WOKE ME IN THE MORNINGS LICKING THE BACK OF MY NECK, GETTING SLOBBER IBN MY HAIR, IN MY EAR. WOULD NEED A TOWEL TO DRY OFF. THAT BIG BOCKY HEADED BOY HAD A TONGUE LIKE A LASAGNA NOODLE JUST OUT OF WATER--WIDE AND DRIPPING WET. KayCee ON THE OTHER HAD HAD A ZRROW, FAIRKY DRY TONGUE. SHE LICKED FEET AND LEGS, HUNTER FACE AND ARMS. SHE GAVE SLOW DELIBERATE LICKS, HIS TONGUE WAS LIKE A DISH TOWEL IN THE WIND. *

*WELL. OME MORNING BEFORE LIGHT ON JUNE '04 I WAS WOKE UP WITH HUNTER POURING SLOBBER IN MY EAR, MY HAIR ON THE BACK OD MY NECK WAS DRENCED. I THOUGHT HE MUST REALLY NEED TO GO TO BE WAKING ME UP BEFORE DAYLIGHT. THEN I GOT FULLY AWAKE AND REMEMBERED HUNTER HAD BEEN GONE 8 MONTHS. IT WAS HIS LITTERMATE SISTER THAT WAS "DROWNING" MT EAR AND HAIR.*

*AND SUDDENLY I KNEW WITHOUT A DOUBT HUNTER WAS USING HIS SISTER'S BODY TO LET ME KNOW HE WAS HAPPY, HE LOVED ME AS MUCH AS EVER (THERE HAD BEEN A SPECIAL BOND BETWEEN US THAT EVERYONE COMMENTED ON) THAT HE KNEW I LOVED HIM AS MUCH AS EVER AND THAT HE DID NOT BLAME ME FOR HIS DEATH. I HAD NEVER BELIEVED IN VISITS FROM BEYOND OR GHOSTS AND USE TO LAUGH AT THE STORIES ON UNSOLVED MYSTERIES. BUT SINCE THAT NIGHT, I DO BELIEVE. *

*MT FAMILY THOUGHT I HAD LOST ITR----TL THEY SAW I WAS TALKING ABOUT HUNTER WITHOUT CRYING MY EYES OUT AT JUST THE MENTION OF HIS NAME. I WAS EATING AND SLEEPING GOOD AGAIN.. I SO WANTED IT TO HAPPEN AGAIN, BUT IT NEVER DID. I GUESS IT WAS JUST THE ONE TIME DEAL TO LET ME KOW HE DID NOT BLAME ME. AND NO CHANCE OF IT HAPPENING AGAIN. I LOSY MY PRECIOUS KayCee TO CANCER AT 8 YRS 9 MONTHS THIS PAST MAY 25. *

*IN MY 52 YEARS OF OWNING DOGS, I HAVE LOST MANY, MANY DOGS, BUT HUNTER IS THE ONLY ONE TO VISIT ME AFTER DEATH. I THINK THAT IS BECAUSE HE IS THE ONLY ONE I EVER FELT I HAD LET DOWN, I HAD KILLED.*

*AND YOUR SPOTTIE DESERVED TO HAVE HIS STORY TOLD HERE. IT IS THE LOVE, NOT THE BREED THAT CDOUNTS WHEN IT COMES TO LOSINGT A BELOVED DOG---OR CAT OR HORSE OR WHATEVER.*


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Moving Forward*

Thank you, each of you, for sharing your own personal stories and helping me with mine. Some of your comments made me laugh and some helped me cry. And, some made me laugh til I cried (a tongue like a dishtowel in the wind)

Spottie never wore a leash; but, I can feel him pulling me forward now. Maybe not a supernatural event, but a monumental one just the same. I'm not ready to walk toward the Rainbow Bridge, but it's a good feeling to know a squirmy little spotted dog with hounddog ears will be there to meet me. Again, thank you.:wave:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Spottie will be waiting for you at the brisge, but in the meantime he remains with you in your heart.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Spottie


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a terrible burden for you to carry all these years. Spottie is running free at the Bridge, watching over you, and I know he doesn't want you to grieve for him. He's still very much alive, in a little corner of your heart. You will have a joyous reunion when the time has come.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What a terrible thing to bear over the years. I hope you will not be upset with this but I started a thread about two churches battling over whether or not dogs can go to heaven. It is really quite cute. Here is the link to the thread.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=44109


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*missing sign*



AmbikaGR said:


> What a terrible thing to bear over the years. I hope you will not be upset with this but I started a thread about two churches battling over whether or not dogs can go to heaven. It is really quite cute. Here is the link to the thread.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=44109


I clicked on the link, found the thread, but there's just a little box with a red x for the insert...


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Yeah....Aint organized religion great?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

SoGolden said:


> I clicked on the link, found the thread, but there's just a little box with a red x for the insert...


You are right something must of happened. I just reposted it there try it now.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but at the same time I'm glad that you wrote here about Spottie and that you've received the responses that you have. I really liked a few of the comments about our reunion with our beloved pets at the bridge to heaven! It gives us hope and peace.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just remember Spot not only waits for your joyous reunion but watches out over you daily. That sign of contentment you get for no reason, that breath of purity that comes as a surprise, the awakening to a new day with gentleness in your heart, are all his way of touching you and letting you know he's well, happy, and waiting.


----------



## LilyoftheValley (Nov 9, 2008)

What an aweful thing to go through at such a young age. I lost my childhood dog in a tragic way also. His name was buddy. I am sure they HAVE been playing together all these years! I hope this has helped you find peace!


----------



## Shelby91 (Nov 25, 2008)

The way you talk about Spottie reminds me of how I feel about my shar-pei, Charlie. I can't even imagine going through something like that at the age of 10. My catholic grandmother told me that animals don't go to heaven when I was about 12. I was devestated. I now realize that they go to the bridge, and our waiting to see us again. 
I'm so sorry that you had to go through that as a child and that you have carried that for so long. I hope we can help.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I believe Animals go to Heaven and I'm Catholic. I've heard Priests and other Clergy say that our pets will meet us in Heaven because God loves us and wants us to be happy. I'd bet St. Francis would say they are waiting for us in Heaven too...
ps, Nuns aren't exactly known for their tact.

I'm glad you're finding peace here...

St. Francis of Assisi, The Patron Saint of Animals


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

That was a heart pulling story. I want to say that all of us here, can relate to you in many ways. No one in this world can readily look at us and tell us we don't truly love our 4-legged friends. I've lost animals throuhg y journey of life and everyone till this day I remember. My great grandmother used to say that all of gods creatures will go to heaven. But our beloved companions will wait for us at the bridge so we can walk across together. I know Penny is waiting for me at the bridge. She is looking after her sisters and brother and making sure we're alright. Just as spottie is for you. One day as you make that final journey, you will take a slightly different route than the rest, you will be asked to make a pitstop because someone is waiting for you. God loves us all, and i know my god loves everything he created. Thank you for sharing your story and I'm glad you were able to have that sigh of relief.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another catholic*

SO sorry you had to go through this pain for so long.

I am Catholic and despite what the nuns said, I believe that animals to to heaven and that they will be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge for me.

Thank you for being so brave to share your story.
I love the saying, "we're only as sick as our secrets."
This REALLY holds true for me. Once something is "shared" with others, the weight is lifted!!


----------

